# Gpu-z 0.2.3



## Arctucas (May 31, 2008)

I am having the same issues with this version as with the others.

Actually, the only version that seems to work most of the time is 0.2.1.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2008)

I haven't tried 2.3 yet but with my gx2 the 2.2 does work quite well for me. it most likely the video card error...


----------



## INTEL (May 31, 2008)

*GPU-Z.0.2.3 bugs.*

* Win. XP Pro SP3 (32 bit)

* Admin: yes.

* Patched: yes.

* Motherboard: Intel Johannesburg DQ35JO.

* Intel Core 2 Duo E6850.

* Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400. (4GB)


----------



## CrackerJack (May 31, 2008)

Intel- what the problem? PCB Temp is wrong I see.


----------



## W1zzard (May 31, 2008)

hmm apparently that 190° sensor problem is not fixed on gts 512...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2008)

just downloaded 2.3 and its working quite well for me. same as before!


----------



## cool_recep (May 31, 2008)

GA-P35-DS3
Sparkle 8800 GT 512 MB
Vista Ultimate 32 Bit


----------



## modder (May 31, 2008)

GA-P35-DS4
8800 gts 320 (WC)
XP 32


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 1, 2008)

* XP Pro SP3 x86 Danish

* Admin: Yup

* Motherboard: AsRock K7S8X Rev. 3

* Processor: AMD Barton 2800+

* Memory: Nanya 3x512mb PC-3200

i still can't se default


----------



## GastonWazeef (Jun 1, 2008)

hi!

same problem for me :






XP Pro SP3 x86
GA-P35-DS3R rev2.0
E8400, 2x1GB Crucial
Gigabyte 8800GT

Good luck ;-)


----------



## Bytor (Jun 1, 2008)

Why do some of the posts show 2 GPU temps & 2 PCB temps?

Mine only shows one card at a time..  Is it something that the MB or the video card must support to work?


----------



## kasper93 (Jun 2, 2008)

Pixel fillrate and texture fillrate WTF?


----------



## yaji (Jun 2, 2008)

It shows that fan is runing at 50%, but i have got no fan at all.


----------



## vega22 (Jun 2, 2008)

i still have the 190c pcb too, and the "gpu" reading that was my ram temp has gone.


8800 gts g92 xp 32 all upto date


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 3, 2008)

kasper93 said:


> Pixel fillrate and texture fillrate WTF?



google around what the correct numbers should be and report back here


----------



## josh999 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Don works this version in my pc*

This version don't work good in my computer (atlhon X2 5000+, whith videocard ati hd2600)
in the lastest version 0.2.2 works, but not in 0.2.1 and 0.2.3, I've Win Xp sp3....good luck, ah when i try run it, windows crash and I need reebot, posible solutions?

sorry mi bad English


----------



## ty_ger (Jun 3, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> hmm apparently that 190° sensor problem is not fixed on gts 512...



My 8800GT (both of them) show 190C PCB as well.  It is also WC like previous poster's.


----------



## ty_ger (Jun 3, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> google around what the correct numbers should be and report back here



gpureview.com shows the PCI-E 7300GS with:
 6.4GB/s memory bandwidth
 1.1 Gpixel/s
 2.2 Gtexels/s
techarp.com shows:
 2 ROPs
 3 vertex shaders
 4 pixel shaders


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 5, 2008)

GPU-Z just hard locked my system.  I'm currently in XP.  I was viewing the Sensors tab, and was on GPU 2 from the drop down on my 3870x2, and when I switched to one, the system hard locked.


----------



## HardMark (Jun 11, 2008)

I am not having any problems myself, but I have a question:










On the GPU-Z sensors tab, what is the second GPU Temperature reading coming from? The first one (58.0c) matches what nTune reports, but I am unsure what the other one means.

My editor, however, is having the 190c temperature bug on his test system, which is based on an EVGA nForce 790i motherboard. I am on an Intel P35 motherboard.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 11, 2008)

there are two ways to read the temperature off the card .. one is via internal diode and the other is via sensor chip.

the nvidia drivers report one temperature and the sensor chip reports another


----------



## vega22 (Jun 13, 2008)

everest reports the first as my core and second as my ram?


----------

